# Best glaze for black cars by hand which hides everything :)



## MattH (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm not after much ....

Also can I reapply a glaze over a wax before applying a second coat of wax ?

Got ezglaze/m-seal with 476 on the top... want to put a coat of 915 over that wondered if I could sandwich a glaze in between.

Any recommendations over ez-glaze....

Cheers

Matt


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I hear Megs #7 is killer on black, never used it though so unsure of it's swirl hiding abilities.


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

as above, i would use megs no7 over anything else i have tried!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

If I wasn't needing to hide any swirls, I would use #7 in a flash - on black, for looks, its the best glaze i have used. 

However, I have not found #7 able to hide any swirls, only perhaps the very finest of marring... it wasn't designed to hide swilrs, but rather be a pure glaze for use on a near flawless finish to bring out the ultimate in the paint.

If you are looking to hide swilrs with a glaze, then can I recommend Clearkote Red Moose Machine Glaze... if worked into the paint, I have found this effective at hiding some swilrs and general marring while also giving a nice wet look shine. Well worth a try.


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

As Dave said, CK RMG is excellent 

Gareth


----------



## Benji_406coupe (Sep 19, 2006)

as above mate really..i use #7 99% of the time but it doesnt hide swirls imo.
what it does do is give a glass-like appearance.


----------



## MattH (Oct 9, 2006)

What about re-applying a glaze over wax before a second coat of wax.. would it work ok ?


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

MattH said:


> What about re-applying a glaze over wax before a second coat of wax.. would it work ok ?


I wouldnt use a glaze over wax...

If your not happy with the finish after waxing then strip it back with a pre wax cleaner and try again...


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

You could try some of this after the glaze. Its good for filling.

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=9949


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Blackfire Gloss enhancing polish!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

MattH said:


> What about re-applying a glaze over wax before a second coat of wax.. would it work ok ?


This is something that I do personally do - as part of a small detail on my own car, I will wash, apply a ghlaze to add a bit more wettness and depth to the shine and then wax over the top... No need to strip nack before applying a pure glaze, or it you apply a glaze like Clearkote VM then this has cleaners and mild abrasives in it that will act to remove a previous wax layer.


----------



## Benji_406coupe (Sep 19, 2006)

second that! BF gloss enhancing polish looks like the job for you here. It should fill your swirls to a good extent! :thumb:


----------



## MattH (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks guys 

So if I wanted to start from scratch in the spring 

Wash
Paint cleaner/wax remover (Is this needed if I use the blackfire ?)
Blackfire Gloss enhancing polish
M-Seal
Collinite 915

Does that look right ? Then for minor touchups just : 

Wash
ez-glaze
Collinite 915

(claying would be done if needed...cars very clean at the mo  )
Just looking for a nice tidy process which means I can add over time rather than constantly stripping back to the start (and hide as many imperfections as poss... don;t want to look at the pc/rotary solutions)

Cheers

Matt


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> or it you apply a glaze like Clearkote VM then this has cleaners and mild abrasives in it that will act to remove a previous wax layer.


This is what I do with my own car... :thumb:

I use Clearkote RMG to cleanse and then add a wax layer :wave:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

A Good paint cleaner try Einszett Extra Paintwork Cleaner / Ultra Paint Polish from C&S http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=9936


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I hear VM followed by RMG is very good, going to try this in spring.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I agree, VMHG is the business, but so is Zymol HD-Cleanse, if a little a expensive :thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Mothers do a product called 'Sealer & Glaze' that gives a nice wet look on darker colours. It's also one of the best swirl hiders there is.

The Einszett Wax Polish soft from Clean and Shiny is also a good choice on darker colours. This is full of fillers, and hides swirls with ease.


----------



## MattH (Oct 9, 2006)

Ahhh too many choices 

Clearkote Red/Vanilla Moose Gloss
Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish
Mothers Seal and Glaze
Einszett Wax Polish Soft

Does any of the traders here stock mothers ?

Cheers

Matt


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

MattH said:


> Ahhh too many choices
> 
> Clearkote Red/Vanilla Moose Gloss
> Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish
> ...


Performance Motorcare :thumb:

The Clearkote VM is a really good allrounder though. We use it on Glass / Chrome / Rubber etc.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> The Einszett Wax Polish soft from Clean and Shiny is also a good choice on darker colours. This is full of fillers, and hides swirls with ease.


Ditto.

Tried WPS on my g/f car and I was stunned by its filling effectiveness.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Matt, Favours for favours :thumb: 

Watch out for the posty tomorrow


----------



## MattH (Oct 9, 2006)

:thumb: 

Thanks


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

I find HD Cleanse the best on my black pug but it's far to expensive to use all the time.


----------



## MattH (Oct 9, 2006)

How much to you find you use to do a whole car in HD.. is it a tiny amount per panel ?


----------

